# Main > News >  [Rite Publishing] Race for the Crystal Fold Patronage Project

## Qwilion

Race for the Crystal Fold Patronage Project  (22,000 words, estimated 40 pages) is  a 3rd level adventure for Monte Cook's Arcana Evolved, is now open and seeking patrons. *Cartography to be created by Jonathan Roberts (Torstan)* You can find out more by visiting our website.  

There is an excellent bargain to get the previous two adventures and all the map packs by signing up for silver patronage. 

Normally I was posting the covers to all the previous adventures but I am going to skip that as this is the Cart-of-ghophers guild, so you get Torstan's maps from "To Kill or Not to Kill" 





So support Torstan, sign up for patronage and then you can tell him how you want the maps for Race for the Crystal Fold to look.

Thank you for your time.

----------


## Ascension

Ooo, more big T stuff that looks awesome, nice job, bro.

----------


## Steel General

Cool stuff..congrats Torstan!

----------


## torstan

Well I guess those maps are out of the bag now  :Smile: 

I'll be posting them in the Finished Maps section shortly. I have to say that working with Steve is a lot of fun as the patrons really get dug in and you get to see the project unfold in the discussions on the forums and feedback on the maps as they are sketched, finished and coloured.

----------

